# You're on the Fairy List, but haven't been Fairied yet



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

For those of you who have not been fairied AND are on the Fairy List, please post your Fairy Letters here. (think "Dear Santa..." sort of letters) Don't be afraid to ask for the sky... but also include some more grounded wishes, too. You never know who will read this thread!!!









For information on what the heck the Fairy List is, check out this link: http://home.earthlink.net/~jmofarrill/diaperfairy.htm


----------



## corrie43 (Mar 9, 2003)

I edited out my letter. As I was reading through these posts to find someone to fairy I clicked on the link for orphans that Heather the Feather put up and I decided to fairy the orphans with paypal. I had read that page before a while back but had no paypal.

My dd had plenty of dipes to cover her bum through potty training so I'm taking out my letter. Please fairy the orphans. Thanks, Corrie


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

Dear Fairy,
I have been so, so good with my cd'd son and have bought him a little of everything, but I am still working on what will one day be the most beautiful diaper stash ever.
I love AIO's and fitteds and wool covers. Nothing specific and fancy... lol
I like fuzzy buns too and will be having to buy regular-sized prefolds because they are getting too small for my big 3-month-old.
I am fairly new to the cloth-diapering world so anything that I can try out will do!

Thanks diaper fairy! Can't wait to be fairied!


----------



## letabug (Feb 25, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy~

I have been so good and haven't bought hardly anything for a while and I gave my most beloved FCB newborn embroidered covers to my neice so she would look pretty. I also have given all of my pretty mediums away to her. Now I don't have any pretty covers for DS I am so sad. I would love for you to bring me a medium boyish FCB aio or cover, anything military-ish, or anything that my dh wouldn't complain about putting on b/c it is girly. Or maybe a kiwi pie that is blue! I like fitted diapers, wool, windpro, you name it I like it! Oh fairy I would just like a diaper pick me up. And after payday I will help you make somebody else happy!!!

Thank you fairy!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I think this could make Santa jealous! This is great! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## JCEmommy (Mar 22, 2004)

Once I get the okay that I can be on the list, I will add mine to here.


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

Dear diaper fairy,

I have two kiddos in diapers one super big boy in XL (18 months, 33.5 pounds, 13" thigh, 23" waist) and one stocky but normal toddler girl (2.5yo 32 pounds, 12" thight 20.5" wasit)

I'm not picky, it doesnt have to be new and it doesnt have to be expensive. Of couse I want to try the popular stuff, but I love to try anything. I have a new love for wool but still rely on pockets- my favorite thing! I'm not in desperate need since 95% of their diapers I've made for them (so no worries of my naked children)... but I'm a greedy little girl and want some fluff in my mail too!









feeding the fabric addiction works too


----------



## orangemustang (Mar 25, 2004)

I love this idea!!!
I have been wanting to fairy someone so bad. Now I'll know who hasnt been faired yet!!

my baby boy was born Sunday and we have mostly all fuzzy bunz, I would love to try anything new!

http://photos.yahoo.com/angelafaye1975


----------



## Sasha_girl (Feb 19, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fiary,

I also have two in diapers. Alexander is a L/XL and Holden wears size medium. We're not picky either, and new isn't at all a big deal (heck, I can't afford to put my two in new when I buy them, so I hardly expect a new gift, if that makes sense). I only have one specific wish (if I'm shooting for the stars here) and that would be to find a wool soaker to fit my Alexander. I can't find soakers for a 3 year old bum anywhere.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

I don't need much so I'll make my list short. I love fitteds, but my little boy needs some more covers. Maybe a cute little boy wool soaker. But the one thing I really really want is Wool wash! As crazy as it seems, I don't have any and I just can't decide what kind I want. So maybe you diaper fairy could chose for me.








You are doing such wonderful work, keep it up!


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

I'll play









I have 2 in diapers (and 3 still nursing if that makes you take pity on me :LOL). Sarah is a petite 2yo. She wears a medium or a large. She loves Dora, Spongebob and puppies. Becca is 9 months and wears a medium. We love most everything except pockets. I do not have good luck with them. I love to put them in real girly AIOs. We also love fitteds. We love Daisy Doodles, FCB AIOs or Fitteds, and pretty much anything else.









*****ETA we were Fairied!*****


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

I have two beautiful girls, a 6 month old in diapers full time, and a 3 year old who wears them just at night. We are not at all picky and would





















anything, used or homemade is great here too. We wear mostly M/L snapping fitteds and wool covers, premium prefolds and the occasional pocket for going out. We love bright prints, hand dyes, and natural fibers. And, would be just tickled with little treats like wipes or good diaper pins or soap.

We love the diaper fairy!!!

ETA ****we got fairied today******


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

I will leave buckwheat cookies and organic milk out for you








:


----------



## susanjp (Oct 13, 2003)

Hello to all, I'm a diaper fairy in training, and would love to surprise someone with a wool soaker, shorts or pants.

It seems a lot of folk are looking for wool, but could you please post the measurements that would fit your little one? I'd hate for it to be too small!!!

Thank you and keep watching for the mail man!


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

This is a great idea! So many of us with two in diapers, as well! Well, I will bite,

Dearest Diaper Fairy,

Hi there. I have been so very, very good. I have been super frugal in looking for bargains, but have not been having much luck finding anything that works for us. Pleae oh please come to our aid!

My eldest is a M/L and my youngest a medium. I am realizing that my toddler really needs side snaps because he keeps getting skinnier-Shooting for the stars, we would love a RB or BBH WIO or a FLAG because they fit him perfectly, but I would love to try any other natural fiber side snap on him. He is seeming more aware his elimination so I am trying to change him every time he is wet to encourage this, so we are pretty short on diapers, even a couple premium prefolds would be a help!

Both boys need wool covers/soaker, and AIOs for the church nursery, which is not shall we say, accustomed to cloth. We love bright colors and animals and cars and other vehicles are favorite toys. We aren't picky about things being brand spankin' new, either.

We promise to be very good to any gift you give us, and sprinkle some Diaper Fairy dust in return. Oh, and my sweet dh makes FABULOUS berry coffee cake which I am sure he would leave for you in order to spare his paycheck some diaper expense.







.










~ETA that we got fairied with a couple of scrumtiously soft prefolds. THANKS!~


----------



## jessicafairy (Mar 8, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,
I switched Wiley to cloth at almost 4 months with diapers I bought used before he was born. Our stash is tiny; 18 unknown contours, 5 Nikky covers that fit (and 5 still too big), and 5 Bumkins AIOs. We would really like to round out our stash and try a few new things. Especially ones that keep us both dry at night!! Here is my list of things I'm interested in trying:
-hemp fitteds
-a firefly (M/L)
-a snappi diaper
-Bumkins AIOs or covers (prints)
-WAHM AIOs with a trim fit
-Sugarpeas wool with snap-ins (M)
-the time to knit a soaker

Wiley prefers interesting prints and colors over plain white. He is especially fond of sheep and monkeys, as well as frogs. He's really a wild little Tarzan at heart! Thanks!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Dont really "need" anything. But fitteds are nice to have... especially ones with no polyester in them. If he wears Poly too much through the day he gets a raw rash.








measurements for wool would be waist 20, rise 18, thigh 11.5
We love bright colors here, too.


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

Dear Diaper Fairy:

I've been so good this year! I've been getting rid of some diapers that Saige no longer wears and a lot of them have been hyena diapers. This way other babies get to enjoy the great quality.

I currently have 1 in diapers. She is roughly 26lbs. She gets rashy when we have tried wool except for the one time we had a wool soaker, but it was too small. I think she has problems with wool flannel. She loves Dora and anything with princesses on it.

Her and her sister are expecting to have a brother in early Aug. I have gotten him a bunch of newborn sized diapers, but could really use some covers in the newborn size. He also doesn't have much in size small. So anything in size small would be great!

Look forward to hearing from you!

Heather


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

Dearest Fairy,
I will not say that I have been a good girl-because of course I have not! But, my actions should've reflect on my daughter's diapers. We would love just about anything. Homemeade, used, stained-we don't care! :LOL She is a sweet little girl, so maybe something girly?? The only thing I haven't tried are AIO, so I don't know if I like them-but we use mostly FB and sherpa fitteds, but would love to try something NEW!!!
I don't cook, so there will most likely be no milk, cookies, coffee or any of the like.
Just my whole heart full of appreciation!!






















Thank you!!
Amber


----------



## Colorful~Mama (Feb 20, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy,
I wanna be a hyena when I grow up. Really I do. But I don't have the cash to spend ...and i'll admit it.... i wouldn't know where to start! Right now we have some pocket diapers and a few fitteds and our first wool soakers and shorts. I am feeling the love of wool right now and am constantly stalking the tp to see if anyone will trade wool for pockets or silks. I'd love to get away from pul entirely at some point.

Reaching for the sky I'd say we would love to try any of the incredibly hyena dipes and wools we've been reading about. dh is scared of covers and fitteds so wio's would be awesome... and i've recently seen the fuz. Oh, how i've drooled over the fuz. and since i'm all about silk the new luxebaby silks interest me. Sugarpeas, righteous babies, cloud nine softies - any cute boy fitteds would be so wonderful. And of course any wool. soakers, soaker shorts and if i might be so bold to say it - longies. I love the embellished and embroidered stuff out there but will never be able to buy any of it. I mostly live vicariously thru you all on mdc by looking at your pics and smiling.

anyway, dear diaper fairy - Roman is a year old now and about 23lbs. He has chubby thighs and wears a large in most diapers and covers. The last time i measured him his thighs are 12", the rise with a fitted was 18" and his hips/waist were 20".

Thank you for considering us diaper fairy. And i know i'll be able to pay it forward at some point.


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

Dear Diaper Faery,

We have been really really good this year, not buying as much as we used to. What I would really love is to try a trickle-free trainer (size 2) as my 2 yo has decided she wants to potty, but is not having the best luck.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

O' Fairy O' Fairy,

My baby is in need of some covers- We are using plastic pants (yuck!) She has a cute little bum about a size M/L she is 21lbs 1 year old and pretty thin. She has been very good this year, she has gone from little movement to walking- I say that is progress! She has gone from no words to a mouth full! She can even sign dirty dipie- I mean, really- how cute is that??? We have been good trying not to spend too much money- Mama has made nearly all of Raineys dipes and we are just now venturing out into the world of WAHMs. We are *FITTED* lovers around this house! Thank you diaper fairy! Thank you.....


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy,
I have not expected anything from you, thanks to the outrageous cost of shipping to Finland from the US, where I believe most fairies live.








But..... if for some reason there was a fairy willing to brave the extra dollars it would take for a gift to get to me, I would be happy with anything. Especially plain t-shirts for my son to wear this summer with his wool! (I can't seem to find reasonably priced cotton tees in 12m size around here...only fancy euro boutiques, no wal-mart type places with baby clothes) Or even a fancier shirt with something painted on, like this gorgeous elephant: http://www.elliebelly.com/animals.html scroll down the page a bit.

Love,
Angelica, lover of all things cloth for baby!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Is this for people who have NOT been faired???







:


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

Dear Diaper fairy,

Hey, how's it hangin'? Really? You should get that looked at. Anyways, what I want more than anything is the impossible to get. A Blue Cow print bumkins AIO in a large. I have been a very good girl! I would also like a petite toddler fuzzi bunz to try, and more wipes. I promise, however, that anything would go to a very loving and welcoming home. It will have a wonderful toddler to poop in it, and pee in it, on a constant basis. It will be in the pail with other pooped on pee'd on loved diapers, and thrown into the wash with just the right amount of detergent. When stained, it will be hung on the clothesline in the Oklahoma sun. Thank you so much diaper fairy, if you bring us together.


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

I haven't seen a fairy around here in a while. If she were to make a stop I think Caleb would like some preimuim sized TDD prefolds, a nice bright soaker (10'' thigh, 20'' waist, at least 18'' rise), some size 12 or 18 month cloth/AP/babywearing/intact advocacy clothes, and anything else a kind fairy would like to drop on by. Caleb says he is 20 pounds and 7 months old.

Thanks!


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Dear Fairy,
I would love some fitteds, any would be fine. Wool is awsome! Wool measurments are Waist 20, Rise 20 & legs 9.5. Used is fine too! Girly is nice, but not needed.


----------



## luvmy3boyz (Nov 5, 2003)

Deaw Diapew Faiwy,
My mommy hasn been vewy good but I got a big owie on my tongue ana tweat would be vewy fun.....just no food cause it huwts to eat. I wike puppy's and kitty's and fiahtucks (firetrucks) my favowite cowor is yehwo (yellow) and owange (orange). Mommy says I need some wawge (large) fitteds cause I'm a big boy and she says woow (wool) jewsey covews are fun. Now dat my mommys done with HER wish wist I want....some bahs (balls) and bwocks (blocks) and I wuve baff (bath) time so any baff fwuff is fun.

Fank you,
Nafan Peanut


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 26, 2003)

Dear Fairy,

Please send Giraffelovinmama a beautiful Mosaic Moon soaker for Maggie. If I had gotten one in the last stocking, I'd have fairied it to her myself, but, alas, I missed the stocking.

When you're done with that one, if you could get the Canadian retailers to start carrying Downey Advance, that would rock. I'm sending some to some mommas up there, but it would rock if they could get it themselves at the local grocery store.

I also hear that Leslie at KHW is busy putting packages together for the orphans in Haiti... maybe you could bring some diapers to her and then bring back one of those adorable babies for me??? I can always find room for one more in need.

The only thing I can think of that I *need* is the time to learn how to practice learning to knit so I can make my own soakers someday??? Oh, and more patience so I don't get so overwhelmed LOL!!

Thanks!

Lo


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,








I tried to drop a letter to you at the Post Office, but the mailman said he didn't have the proper address. He recommended that I put it in the "Santa" box, but I knew "Santa" wouldn't be able help me out. He also recommended the "Tooth Fairy", but I was afraid the she would get confused and send me FLOSS instead of FLAGS. Ahhhh well...imagine my happiness when this thread popped up this morning. :LOL

Edited: We have so much and other babies have so little. Diaper Fairy, please give to http://www.aidfororphans.org/diapers.htm instead.
Thanks diaper Fairy, and keep up the fantabulous work!
Love,
Tina and Truman


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Dear diaper fairy,
We would love to try some velour WAHM wipes Or a wool soaker hand made would be great we love blue and green and even orange......Ryan is a short toddler who loves motorcycles and blues clues..... I Would love to try some all PUL AIO's or pockets..... any thing is fine used is great to..... I can not wait to fairy some one else....Thanks diaper fairy this has been fun.....
oh and he has a 19 in waist 17.5 inch rise and 11 inch thighs....
Christi and Ryan


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Dear fairy,
I am pretty new to the list and I too have been a good girl... I'm really trying hard to help educate H's dad about using cloth so when he takes him every other weekend, he will put him in a CD. That being said this is what I have on my wish list (AIOs to make it as easy and appealing as possible for him to actually DO)
1. FCB size 2 AIOs
2. FMBG serged AIOs

As for MY list....
1. ANYTHING FMBG (looking for fitteds in particular)
2. ANYTHING RB (FLAGs or fleece/wool shell sets)
3. Handmade wool soaker... from anyone. I would love to get one from someone who made it with my little guy in mind and just because. THAT would make my day!!

My son is 20 months, 24 lbs, slim but in larges or size 2's

ETA: another poster reminded me that anything Toy Story (Buzz or Woody) would be AMAZING!!!


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Oh Lo! You are so sweet!









Dear Diaper Fairy,

We don't NEED anything but baby ds would love to try a Sugar Peas size 2 or other natural fiber diaper. A hemp prefold would be nice too. We don't mind used and loved items.







Ds is 7 months and 21 pounds, size large.









Thank you fairy and thanks for making everyone's day a little brighter.


----------



## HeatherTremblay (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
For those of you who have not been fairied AND are on the Fairy List, please post your Fairy Letters here.


Well, Simone could probably use some more fitted diapers, and I would love to try out some other wahm's diapers besides mine. However, we don't actually NEED anything right at the moment, so anything really is just a 'want' for us.

It would be wonderful, though, to do something like this, since Simone is always quite concerned about other babies having enough clean, comfortable diapers - scroll to the bottom of the page for diaper donations:

http://www.aidfororphans.org/diapers.htm


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Dear Fairy, I'm sure you are cracking up at all these letters, I know I am. Sadly we've been cut off from fun diaper buying lately. So the fluffy-mail is very few and far between. Braden loves fleece lined anything. He is 10mos. old and about 21lbs. and a M/L. We use everything pretty much, but I cannot figure out our Snappi. Maybe with the correct thing to Snappi onto his bum, I might be able to work a pretty prefold onto him! Getting anything in the mail would be fun! If I had to state a need, it would be for Large solid Happy Heiny's. We're taking a few long car trips this summer and I know HH work the best, solid colors especially. We only have one solid.
Love, Heather & the little man


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy,
I know you are very, very busy-but my ds loves LOVES getting fluffy mail, he is so fond of packages-but we haven't gotten any for a while now. He loves trim fitting anything-and his little bum would love to try an El Bee (haha) but settles for whatever he gets







He looks especially cute in tye dye-and for summertime prefolds are wonderful. Of course, my little dude usually wears the ones I make, but he does get bored, so any type will work as long as it will fit a really rotund 35lber.
Thank you diaper fairy, for spreading the cloth diaper love!
Shan


----------



## willowsmama (Jan 11, 2003)

Wow! Talk about some busy diaper fairies! i'm loving the letters and think I might be feeling a pair of fairy wings sprouting as well. hehehe

I bought most of my kids diapers used so we haven't tried any of the hyena diapers. I learned to knit soakers for my kids but would love to try a wool fannel or jersey cover. Side snaps fit my kids the best, front snaps sag off( major plumbers butt) since my kids seem to be hipless.lol My little ones out pee most covers so we switched to wool. i think i knitted myself a nice case of carpal tunnel and knitting is a 'no no' for awhile. My 23month dd is thinking about using the potty so some trainers would be great as well. She's a skinny lil thing. Here's measurements for both kids~
Willow Gavin
rise 14 rise 12.5
thigh 10 thigh9
hip/waist 16 hip/waist 14.5

We're not picky used, homemade ect. is great.
P.S. Who's collecting for orphanges? I have a bunch of diapers that need to go there!


----------



## scubamom (Dec 17, 2003)

Dear diaper fairy

i hear you have been doing some wonderful work








we are doing ok with our diaper stash so dont really need anything, but if u feel the need to fairy in canada, anything to liven up our boring white MEOS stash with a bit of cute fluff would be greatly appreciated, or soft wipes for his ever so tender little bum.















keep up the good work as i love to read about how many days u are brightening.

heather


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

If you are thinking of fairying me and my son Alek, please fairy this place for us as we know these children are far more in need then we could ever be.
http://www.aidfororphans.org/diapers.htm

I made a $20 donation today because I was fairied recently and decided to pay it forward to this place.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

We are going on two big trips this summer and mom is a little scared about taking cloth, though she says no sposies will touch my little bum. We are fitteds, cpf's and wool users here ... though sometimes mommy has to snappi the cpf across my bum because I turn over mid-change.







I know she has been trying to find some nice flats to add to our vacation diapers as one trip involves a plane and hotel and the other involves our mininvan and tent. She's also trying to find a nice, good wetbag to take with us to store my dirties in.







I'm kind of a chunker - not quite 6 months and over 16.5 lbs. My thighs (9 1/2") are about the same size as my 3 year old brother, or so mommy says. Usually I wear a medium. And, if you would rather, you can also fairy a little baby who has so much less than us - we know we are blessed beyond belief and would love to help others.

Thank you diaper fairy!

http://www.aidfororphans.org/diapers.htm


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Fairies of Wonder, Fairies of Might
Sending cloth through the Post, clean and bright
Fluff and stuff to keep clean the bums
O, Guide thy hands with loving light


----------



## kelle1996 (Mar 4, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

I do need for much or any thing at all, but my mommy got a great deal on some El Bee's and now we can't find any covers trim enough (or cute enough)to go with them. I really, really want a cover or soaker that are as cute as me and my beautiful diapers. An El Bee cover would be perfect but any trim wool cover would be nice too. I really want some wool soaker shorts too.
I hope you are reading this, diaper fairy, wherever you may be.....
Hope to see you soon.
Love,
Brock

P.S. I am a size medium in just about anything.
my measurments are
16" waist
10" legs
15/16" rise


----------



## GranolaMoon (Aug 29, 2003)

Dearest fairy,
My lil chunk has recently outgrown all the we-use-these-pul-when-all-the-wool-is-wet-backups, the gerber style are leaving serious red marks







that leaves him with 5 wool covers, being an exclusively breastfed baby prone to blowouts, we're not making it to wash day. He is getting too chunky for alot of mediums, yet he's too short for most larges it seems. All that rambling to say he could use some wool







I'd love to get some knitted soakers for him. He loves bright brilliant colors, a shrek cover would be way too kewl. RB WIOs fit him great, he can wear 1s and 2s.

I've been having alot of fun making him recycled dipes as I clean out our closet and sort through the piles of winter things. This afternoon I brought out another pile of stuff to cut up for dipes, so dipes are fun not a need.

I would love to try out a FLAG, anything sherpa, non hemp firefly, bottombumper, celtic wool, anything Thomas the Tank Engine, Shrek, Celtic/Irish, LOTR, nautical, musical.

eta his measurements
nekkid waist is 15 inches, nekkid thighs are 10 inches, rise with a thin fitted is around 15 inches. He's 20+ pounds at 5.5 months old.


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Dear diaper fairy,

You are doing such wonderful work! I can't wait to see who you will fairy next. My DS would love size L AIO's from LHC or VK; or a serged FMBG AIO.

Edited b/c I just bought the cd advocacy shirt I've wanted for a while


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy --

Keep up the good work! You are making lots of mamas very happy







If you decide to visit our house, I'm sure that anything you choose will be wonderful!!


----------



## Milkie&Cookie (Mar 2, 2004)

Dear Fairy,

My mommie has not been very frugal lately and is trying to hold back. But if you're in the mood to spread some fairy dust this way, mommy says she would like to help me learn how to use the potty this summer. Mommy says she's heard Tickle Free Trainers and Baby-Luv are good for little boys learning how to go potty, but I don't really care what I get as long as I can take it off and "get to know myself a little better!"









Thank you Diaper Fairy. I left you a little purple and white pansy today under the toadstools in my backyard. I hope you liked it!

Love, Alexander


----------



## hnybee (Sep 21, 2003)

Yeah, We're not picky! Edward is 19 lbs, kinda tall and skinny. He fits into most mediums. I would love a homemade diaper art type of diaper. We've tried most of the industrial brands. I would love to try some new mama's work that isn't very well know.

Thanks!!

-Melissa


----------



## shalom (Jul 16, 2002)

my new baby boy - cedar eyrie - is two weeks old today and would be so honored to be fairied! he is about nine pounds and needs fitted diapers and any kind of wool cover (we're at the 'washing our meager stash every day' stage







. we love batik, earth tones, and those more 'mature' prints. we have tried and loved LHC fitteds, sellin threads, and fireflies- just couldn't afford quite enough I guess. we would be estatic to try anything! you're awesome!


----------



## guestmama9907 (Nov 24, 2003)

Dearest Fluff Fairy,








Ruby and I would so love to receive a gift from you! Ruby's first birthday is Sunday and her Grandma sent her a pair of soaker shorts already. That was so exciting because they were her first bought diaper cover, all of her others are mama made as are her fitteds. So anything not made by me would be so wonderful and exciting.







Ruby is a big girl for her age, a healthy 30 pounds with a 20" waist 20" rise and 15" thighs. Thank you Diaper Fairy for spreading the fluffy love!


----------



## Ember (Jan 25, 2004)

Thank you Kathleen and other mamas for the Aidsfororphans link. I'm in tears here.
I had some prowraps and other covers that I was planning on selling on the TP to help drum up some diaper funds for ourselves but seeing that I have enough diapers to carry me through 2-3 days, my covers will be going there instead.
I wonder if they can use some home knit wool soakers too? My funds are limited but I can knit!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Dear Fairy,
I am obsessed with cding. I have one more week (I hope!) to go before ds #2, baby Jack, arrives. I'm all about organizing right now. Finding the right diaper bag for 2 in cloth diapers, finding the ultimate changing pad, and looking at pretty pail liners. I need wool wash for the soaker/wool obsession that has been building in me for the past month. DS #1 needs some more large nighttime diapers... I was wanting to try Happy Hempys.

I am always looking for fun boy prints. My dh loves aplix and I thought he might enjoy some true AIOs. We love pocket diapers but have never had a real AIO. He loves to camp so it would be fun to find an AIO with an outdoorsy theme. Or choo-choo trains. Or monkeys! WIOs are intriguing too.

All I know, Fairy, is this pregnant mama is up way too late every night perusing the diapering world on the Internet and dreaming about her new baby boy, wool and wrapping her babies in some cozy cloth.

By the way - I've really been very good. I try to manage controlling my hyena desires and look more then I buy. : ) And I have been good during this pregnancy except that maybe this past month I've eaten way too much ice cream. Mmmm.... ice cream.

Okay. I better go. I know you are a busy little fairy. Good night!

Julie
(who could sit and write to the Fairy all night long and talk about diapers.)


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Dear fairy,

There isn't much I (dd) needs. Just a little note would even be fine.
If you would like to send something I'd love to have some small AIOs that I can give to my dh's cousin who just had her first little girl.

Thanks

Megan


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey Diaper Fairy!! My name is Irelynn. We think this is just the coolest idea! If you were to come by our house we are pretty easy. We use a lot of prefolds and wool here. My mommy can knit so I dont really need anymore covers. Maybe some pretty yarn for mommy or a pretty prefold for me? I like girlie colors as I am very foo foo shee shee and like to dress up!! I wear mediums in everything


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,
Instead of posting a wish list and although we haven't been fairied, I wanted to write you a thank you note. Not many people understand diaper love. In fact many people think its downright weird. However, you have made so many mamas happy on their way back from the mailbox - especially when all they were expecting were the inevitable bills. In a world where random acts of kindness are pretty rare, you are setting a great example.
Keep up the good work - you are truly spreading contagious







and









P.S. Hannah wears a medium anything


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

Clara and her mommy have been very good this year, and we would love to be fairied. Clara would love a medium fuzbomb or fuzeasy or any color medium firefly or similar fitting diapers (and we would love to try an elbee, even if it's on loan, to check fit...so if you have a good loan-just-for-fit elbee, we would be estatic). Her fat thighs make it hard for dipes to fit her (11.5 inches), but her low rise and tiny waist (16" both) complicate the issue further. ***I just got a kissaluvs size 2 and it is almost a perfect fit...almost too big...so maybe she isn't too hard to fit afterall.***** We would love a soaker, but most are either too big in the waist or too tight in the legs, and she is very sensitive to scratchy wool. She is just hitting 22 lbs. We also love medium solid color happy heinys, and they make it easier for her grandma to change her because she cannot pinch hard enough to do snaps. We prefer fitteds and wool, but are easily made very happy. In case you have some, we would also love some 12-18 month size Gap or similar cotton pajamas with long sleeves (footed preferred but we will take anything). We would love to get some fairy love, and would be happy with anything.

I hope you stay safe and get very blessed while you are doing your fairy deeds,
Becki


----------



## JCEmommy (Mar 22, 2004)

Dear Dipaer Fairy,

I am new to this whole thing and the things I need are more wipes and diapers that are made to fit a chucky baby. I have purchased some nice diapers in mediums because this is what Elizabeth is wearing and they are too small for her legs. I love my wipes and now that I have used them for so long, it is time to replace them. I love handmade and WAHM items. I have had a wonderful experience on the TP with buying used items, so that is no problem for us. I can't wait until I get to fairy my first person. *hint hopefully this week.* Thank you for allowing us to be a part of this and I am excited to get started.
Jennifer


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy....

Now that I have visited the Aid for Orphans site I am feeling a little funny about asking for anything at all! We will send some diapers their way. There is always a need greater than ours!
But if you were to fairy us with anything, what we need most of all is hemp fitted diapers for a growing boy, and little ones for our little august surprise. we don't mind used diapers at all! our very favourites, of course, are kindhearted women diapers, especially because leslie loves orphans too. But we don't mind to try anything at all, and anything handmade for babies would be wonderful, because we plan to have lots of those around here!
thank you diaper fairy!

edited to say: we have been fairied with a wool butt sweater for our baby-to-be!


----------



## susanjp (Oct 13, 2003)

Dear Diaper fairy

Hello, I'm Chloe and Mummy helped me you a letter in case you want to visit our house.

I'm sort of potty trained, but having little accidents occasionally, so I need some large training pants, or bedwetter pants for sleeping. I'm only 3, but I already wear size 5T clothes, and so I want to be a supermodel when I grow up!

My little brother needs some large hemp inserts for his Fuzzi Bunz. Mummy puts prefolds inside, but she says Daddy doesn't do that right!

Mummy says she could also do with more cloth wipes or a wet bag would be really nice.

I hope you have a safe journey wherever you go.

Hugs and kisses
Chloe XXX


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

Dear diaper fairy:

Could you please look down deeeeeeeep in your bag and find some labor vibes for me please??????? That is all I am currently in need of, as I've been buying nb and small stuff since I found out I was gonna have another bum to cd. Thank you for your consideration of and prompt attention to this matter.

Very sincerely yours,
One tired mama


----------



## LinzluvsGJ (Mar 16, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

My husband and I are frugal, digging ourselves out from under debt slowly, so we purchased all our diapers used. Being a military family, our income doesn't allow for big purchases often, so I'm trying slowly to build up our diaper supply up. Most of the diapers we have we purchased used before DD was born last June and are now falling to pieces literally in the wash. We need new diapers but can't afford to buy many at once, even though many of the ones we have are becoming non-functional. I'm not picky at the types of diapers we use. We have AIOs, pockets, prefolds, fitteds and covers. I happily use them all, though I really like AIOs and pockets best (and DH won't use anything but those). DD is a heavy wetter at night and we are now searching for something to make it through the night w/o her soaking through everything. We'd love to try a hemp prefold to see if that would get her through, or maybe a nice fitted or wool cover (I've heard those work well, but have never tried one).
Her chubby legs put her into a Large in most diapers right now, though I have been told some brands mediums would work as well. She is tall, too, so things with high rise would fit her best (like Large HH's, Cuddlebuns, etc.) These diapers will be used for her and then our next children if they last long. I am OK with using girlie diapers on a boy though if that is what we have next








: Gender prints don't really bother me. Used, new, stained, everything gets put to good use in our home.
We don't use cloth wipes here (DH won't do it), but we could use another wet bag for when we travel, because it seems we can't take one in a store and leave it in the car at the same time (just won't work no matter how hard we try lol).
So please diaper fairy, I make some good cookies! I'll be sure to leave some out for you if you visit our home.








~Lindsey~


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Dear, dear diaper fairy,

There is really only one thing I want for Maxi. I am dying for El Bee fitted dipes in M long OR for some sweet fairy to offer me their number if they arent going to use it OR for them to SHARE their order with me (I will even pay for the portion of the order they are willing to share!). Other than that we can always use Wonderoos for preschool or SOS for home and of course we LOVE, LOVE, LOVE wool -- soakers, soaker shorts, pants. You name it, we love it!

Maxi is 25 lbs., 20 in rise (over a diaper), 11 in thighs and 20 in. waist.








With love,
Morgan & Maximus!


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy









Maggie is now daytime pottylearned at 22 months. However, we try to put her in trainers when we go out, just in case we can't make it to the bathroom in time. (This weekend she was oopsie free even while out and about)
I would love a few large indisposables trainers in cute prints, cuz she loves them
And if anyone has any XS Hanna Andersson trainers or undies, we'd even buy them from you








We probably have enough for nighttime and I feel like I've been sprinkling fairy dust a bit lately (have quite a bit for the mailman today...lol)

Thanks for spreading so much love around, at just the right time


----------



## Mom2Lily (May 18, 2003)

Dear Dipe Fairy,
I haven't been so good lately. I bought some used aio's and pockets from the tp for my baby due Oct 20th.

For my first daughter we used gerber prefolds and gerber covers. Ugh, I don't know how we made it through, anyhow when she got to size large I invested in some Fuzzi Bunz....that was our first specialty dipe









I really want to try what else is out there for this baby and try to find a system, or just sample.

I love used items because it helps recycle. Ofcourse new items are great too, especially non-gerber prefolds. I think I may boycott Gerber this time around







There is something about taking this flat piece of fabric and watching it quilt up wash after wash. Ahhhhhh, I am diaper crazy

Newborn and small and fun, but I have nothing in medium.

Since I'm not due until Oct, please fairy others if they are in need. funding is low now since dh lost his job, but I continue to network with people around Pittsburgh to try and find some free or low cost used dipes. I am always hot on the trail of a bargain!

Thanks dipe fairys, you make the world a fun place


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

dear diaper fairy,

we have been very very good







. i finally found a system that works for us but now can't find more to complete it. we like medium elfin unders (the plain hemp ones), medium berry patch hand-dyed or bare berries hemp fitteds, medium firefly quickdry colors, or any similar-fitting hemp WAHM fitteds (scout pees floods!). we love used! most of ours have come from the trading post. i've been trying to buy these diapers for awhile but no luck.

we would also







to try a luxe baby wool cover or other similar WAHM wool. we would also love a soft knitted soaker.

thank you! i know we would love anything, though.

from jamie and scout


----------



## Mirriah (Sep 10, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

We have recently returned to the land of CD's after a 6 mo hiatus and we are soooo glad to be back! We were having cd rash problems and some washing woes (yup, dreaded front loader) but hopefully have everything back under control!

This is my last baby and we are a basic CD family.
Our wish list is:
some large snappi fitteds
dyed regular or premium pf's (solid or tye dye)
XL(not sure of sizing!) breathable poly nikky cover
Med Bumi Sww cover (velcro)
A red snappi!

Ds is one year old, 20 lbs and 29 inches tall. One thing I've learned... diapers must be 100% cotton or else he has a reaction.

I can't wait to fairy someone(s) too! I think that will be the best part.

Thank you diaper fairy!!!!


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

Dearest diaper fairy,

My sweet baby girl Sahara has suddenly hit a growth spurt and is yet to potty train (she's tentatively interested but I don't want to push it!) ... she's two and a bit and about 30+lbs ... all of a sudden only the larges and one sizes fit and as I've been SO busy sewing diapers for everyone else I just havn't had the time, fabric, or $ to make her any new ones for ages. What she really needs are fitted and covers (preferably wool) that don't cut into her chubby little thighs and leave horrible red marks like her mediums are doing. The # of diapers in her stash that actually fit comfortably is dwindling and this mama is getting desperate!

Blessings

Jes


----------



## brooklyngirl (May 15, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

We finally built up our stash-no more naked baby waiting for a dipe to dry. Today, I saw a bit of butt crack sticking out of a dipe. Is he moving to the next size so soon???? Anything in your diaper fairy bag that prevents wee ones from growing up so fast?

Can you come throw some diaper dust on my dh? He needs to feel the diaper love.

Thanks for being so beyond cool.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy;

I have been really good lately. We have an unexpected bundle at our house, and people have been really nice and sent lots of well loved and homemade dipes. I would really like something new for the little guy, something special for him, since everything was used by someone, (most from his older brother).

My dream is to get two matching (small and large) aios of Harry Potter for the premier of movie #3- but I don't have enough paypal and the date is closing in for them to be made.

UPDATE: Angelo got diaper fairied 3 aios, and Emilio got an HP FMBG! Thanks Diaper fairy!


----------



## Ember (Jan 25, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

I signed up late on the list so I know there are plenty of worthy moms ahead of me. But the next time I invite you over for lunch and you find that you have something left over in the bottom of your bag for me, I wouldn't complain.









Like everyone I have needs and I have wants.
On my needs list are covers! Ds has outgrown all but one cover (Froggy Superwhisper). His Bumpy and Green Earth are leaving marks and chafing. Although I'm a sucker for cute prints, comfort is the utmost importance.
I also am in the market for a wetbag for the diaperpail.

My wants list on the otherhand is shamefully long.







Here it is in a big ol' nutshell..........
I've been dying to get ds a playsilk. He's been playing a lot of peekaboo and enjoying crawling through forts I've made for him with cloths. I know he'd just LOVE one of your gorgeous faerie-crafted playsilks.
I'm now at a somewhat comfortable level with my diaper stash, but I've yet to get my hands on the much hyped hyena diapers (like fireflies, FMBG, Ella's, Daisy Doodles, SOS, Flag, etc etc.). Used would even be fine. The curiosity is killing me!
I've been knitting ds some wool soakers but have never seen nor felt one of the more popular brands of soakers. I'm very curious how my handiwork stands up in quality and softness. I would consider it interesting research to see someone else's soaker. Used of this would be fine too.
I'd like to get my hands on some WOW wash, lavendar Eucalan, and liquid lanolin. Right now I'm using mild baby wash and Lanisoh. I'm going through a lot of it with all the soakers I'm knitting for myself and others.

Well, sorry to take up so much of your time with all this me, me, me stuff. The next time I invite you over for lunch I should have a few packages of the stuff you asked for help on.









By the way, Ethan wants you to tell your sister the Tooth Fairy that he's been working on a good set of chompers that he plans to be cashing in on in several years. Please tell her to start saving up.







Just like his daddy, always planning for the future.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

All right diaper fairy, I wasn't gonna play because i have so much to love already, how could I ask for more? But at the moment.....I am really needing some AIOs. I have all prefolds, fitteds and wool, but the whole family has been so sick lately and just not getting better. I get about 5 sinus infections a year and they stink. Anyway, I need something for those days. Something easy and one step. AIOs would be great if you get a chance. Don't care what kind, just so long as they fit my medium size 4 month old.








Warmly,
Beth


----------



## poisonedapple (Jan 5, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

Ive been such a good mama, working on cloth diapering my two little pee monsters. Somedays I cant believe how much they go through. Thinking of the sky, I would ask for anything wool and appliqued as I dont have any, but thinking realistically; I really need some stuff for my ds, hes outgrowing the diapers we have, and though Ive been trying to make some for him, I just dont have the time. For my birthday I told my mom to give me some money to buy him some diapers, so she is giving me 20 bucks this weekend to get him some, but I know for 20 I cant get much unless I just go the prefold route. Which I dont mind, but it isnt 'fun'. So Diaper Fairy, if you find something cute for my ds I would be very appreciative, and if you like shopping for girls, my daughter is almost getting ready to go up to the next size. Oh and for 'brands' we arent picky, Id be happy with whatever I was given.

Hugs,
Lyndsey


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

Dearest Diaper Fairy...

We are fortunate at our house, but there are always a couple of things we could use.

DD is 41 lbs and still not interested in the potty. /sigh Would love an XL Fuzzi Bunz to try and see if they work for her.

DS is 17 lbs and a three month old with a l-o-n-g rise. We are replacing his medium Snappi fitteds with the large, and are very happy with those. However, I would love to try a hemp fitted on him at night. We have a nice wool cover for nighttime, but no diapers to last the night. We are using pocket diapers for nighttime now, but would love to try and switch to wool.









Thanks, DF!


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

Dear Diaper fairy

We have just moved to a new home! Momma put me and my big sister in disposables for the move. It was yucky. I hate gel beads. Never again. My poor rashy bum!

We both have been very good and love our cloth! Big sister Madeline needs training pants for day and night and I need some more fitted diapers. I have no AIO's and would really like to try some cool prints! I also am in need of more wool as my pul covers are really starting to give me rashes









Love lots
Olivia (and her cute little bottom)


----------



## corysmilk (Jan 2, 2004)

Cory is my 22 pound almost 9 month old guy! he currently has dd on his bottom, cause his mommy is just starting to order cloth!

I bought 2, for 40 $ AHHHHHHH.....
sO i HOPE YOU CAN HELP ME diaper fariy!
we are not picky, will take any thing!
one more thing, can you please send us intructions?
how to wash
if it needs covers
if it is a aio

thank you so much


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Dear Diaper Fairy
We started cloth diapering when Scarlett was 17 months (about 1 month ago). I love seeing her running around with her cute diaper tushie! We only have enough diapers to get us through 1 day, b/c mama can't afford anymore! Absolutely anything in a size large would be great.
Thank you for your generosity!
~Anna


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Dear Diaper fairy,

I've been dying to find a diaper with a cute cute boy print. I just can't seem to find any. I've seen tons on the TP but when they come up they're either too small or I'm fresh out of paypal. I'm try to build a stash for my new one due in Nov. while I build up my stash for my 2 boys. I'm afraid I have a pretty small stash







Anything would make this mama happy









Thanks so much


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy:
I have been a good girl, and I am working on 2 fairy items of my own right now, so I am a FIT (Fairy in Training). I would really love some boy diapers in a size small now that I know new baby is a boy! I have some newborn diapers but as he is already bigger than his brothers at the same age (gestational) and they were 9 lbs 4 oz. so I am thinking newborn isn't going to hold him long..... I am also in love with the beautiful WAHM diaper bag/totes that I see.... I love you diaper fairy, you rock.


----------



## Melda (Mar 27, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy ...

I would love to have a wool soaker to try out for my DD (size mediumish waist 16 rise 16 and legs 9). She has many fitteds that just sit in a pile because I have no wool to put over them and the covers she owns I dont like. We also love EO soaps but because of me being so darn poor now a days and my last TP purchase turned out a bust I cant afford to buy any.

Thanks Diaper Fairy!


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

anything with Woody from toy story, veggietales, or with cowboys Doesn't have to be big name and I would love some more hemp trifolds.
plus we are in a size med/large in most things







about 17 lbs.
waist: 16 1/2 in.
thighs: 9 1/2 in.
rise(over diaper): 16 1/2 to 17 in.
hips(over diaper): 19 in.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

Thank you for spreading so much love around this board! Whenever things get snarky or trolls start popping up, I always head over to diapering to see all the happy diaper fairy posts.









I would love it if you would send me some fabric or other diaper making supplies so I can make some fitteds for you to send to these deserving mamas and their babes!

If you can sprinkle a little of that magic my way, I could also use a














so I could use some of that fabric to start making newborn dipes. I'm going crazy looking for a new hobby since my DS started using the potty!


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

I am cloth diapering my 11 mo. old son. We use mostly pocket diapers (I prefer snaps) and some AIO. We love fleece on the inside and PUL on the outside. We always are in need of hemp inserts, too!

Thank you for spreading the Cloth Diapering love


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

We don't NEED anything, so if there are other babies that really need things, please visit their house first!









I would really like some cute AIOs for the summer. I love to wear dresses and show off my cute diaper. FCB2 fit very well and are my mom's favorite, but any AIO would be welcome in the cloth loving house.

I also likes dyed ubcpf on hot summer days.

Happy fairying,
Love,
Genevieve


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Dearest Diaper Fairy,

My name is Joshua and my mommy is addicted to cd'ng my little bum







I've tried really hard to be a good boy, but it hasn't been very easy. I've been very colicky so I cry a lot-especially every night between 5-8pm (I am getting better though) and I also have reflux. I have to take medicine 2Xs a day (it's really icky and it makes me cry







) My reflux got so bad that my mommy has slept on the couch sitting up since I was 2 weeks old so that I could sleep on her tummy to tummy. I know she missed my daddy, but I can't help it. She got to sleep in her bed next to me and daddy for the first time in months just 2 weeks ago! But now she's back on the couch because I've started screaming a lot in the middle of the night again and the doctor thinks I might have a small hole in my esophogus from all of the acid.

My mommy loves to read all of the nice things that you have done for other mamas it makes her smile. We don't really need much but my mommy really likes wool soakers and hemp fitted dipes, but she would like to try some pretty solid dyed Indian PFs because she heard that they were really soft









Thank you for reading my letter. I hope you continue to make other mamas happy- keep up the good work.

Sincerely Yours

Josh


----------



## lestouffer (Jul 2, 2002)

Hi dear diaper fairy. My poor Abigail at 6 months needs covers. I am too busy knitting for others to get her a pair of properly fitting soaker shorts, or even an acrylic soaker for her huge Jo-bo's dipe that she wears to bed. I would love other covers as she too has outgrown all of her PUL ones. She has some pocket dipes, and would love to try out some medium Fuzzibunz because she has huge thighs and a tiny waist, but as she is on the smallest waist snaps of her smalls, we don't kow if that is a good idea. But as the youngest of 3 girls, I am not particular about the girliness of the whole deal as I have nothing but pink and dresses in this house anyway. Abigail barely fits into 3-6 month clothes (except she is long and has a big CDed bottom







) and weighs about 15 pounds. She would love an advocacy t shrts (as wella s her sisters would too.... my almost 8 year old wants a "my litle sister wears cloth diapers" t-shirt, still looking.....Thanks.....


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy-

I have two amazing little ones in diapers. There's ds, who is 3.5 and on a potty boycott, but will only wear pockets and AIOs because a diaper with a cover is for babies. He is also hard to diaper because he's huge (40 lbs) but not chubby. Think equivilent of XL FB.

Then there's sweet little dd, who has a bday in a couple of weeks. She never gives me any trouble and loves whatever diaper I put on her. But she'd really love to try pockets other than HH and FB and pretty AIOs to show off for the summer.

Not to try to put a sob story to the DF, but momma here has just been laid off and is happy to spend more time with the kids - but DD is not allowed to grow much (she's on the edge of M and L), because I won't have much money to spend for awhile.

thanks DF, I promise to be good!


----------



## frognladybugmama (Apr 6, 2003)

well, shelby doesn't *need* more diapers - but she hasn't gotten fluffy mail in 6mos at least since she hasn't changed sizes and we get by just fine w/ our 20 pockets...if someone just felt like fairying her she wears larges and loves animals and bright colors...we use mostly pocket aios right now, but like prefolds/wraps and fitteds/side snap covers too!

ian could use some preemie and infant sized prefolds and some nb covers, i don't have many for him...he's got 10wks left to "cook" though, so it's not an immediate concern yet lol...i have a "ritual" of buying each new baby one super special thing, but haven't bought ian anything yet - i'd had my eye on a luxe baby small wool cover, but hadn't been able to snag one yet.

eta: gently loved/used is fine with us...we're passing on the girly things shelby's outgrown and hope someone enjoys them


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy,
I'm going back to basics and I have a very boring wish list: MEOS, ME Airflow covers M-L, L-Joeybuns (no fleece please), and infant or standard size hemp prefolds.

I'd love new items because I rarely buy new myself, but I'd be just as excited to get something gently used.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Dearest Diaper Fairy,

I switched to cd a couple of months ago and started out with pockets and fitteds. I since decided that AIO's work best for me and my ds. I've sold and given away most of my former stash and bought some AIO's but I still need LOTS more. (I don't even have enough to cover 2 days!)
My favorite AIO is Lucy's Hope Chest. Size XL.
Just to let you know, I have some Little Lambs but even the XL are too small for ds's thighs. Bumkins and Proraps do not work for us. Yes, we've been busy trying out many AIO's!
I'm a single mom (out of work) and it's really hard trying to get a good stash together!
I'm also looking for very absorbant doublers and cloth wipes.
So, lovely fairy, please choose me and my cutie boy. I will be forever grateful.

Feel free to pm me if you have any questions.
Bright Blessings,
Liz


----------



## pinky (Nov 21, 2001)

Dear Diaper Fairy--

I am in-between diapering, with a potty-trained dd and a baby on the way. I am trying to put together a stash for the new babe! The only thing I'm picky about is that I don't like polyester fleece. And we don't know the sex, so gender neutral, please.

We'd love:
Dyed infant prefolds
NB/S fitteds
NB/S Covers--pull-on or wraps--wool, bummi's (love those prints!), whatever!
Wipes

Thanks for thinking of us!


----------



## Susan_McCormack (Apr 20, 2004)

I just wanted to say that your little peanut is beautiful - so peaceful! He and my daughter weighed exactly the same at birth


----------



## mellybellyplus2 (Feb 28, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

I have been cd'ing since February and I just LOVE it. We are low on two things - paypal and wool!







I have several wool covers, but only one soaker - and its too big! Wah! If you find it in your little fairy heart to send one our way, we would be eternally grateful and of course, keep spreading the fairy dust! Luke is 17 months old and in a Large everything - his measurements are waist - 19", Rise - 19", and Thigh - 10.5".

Thank you for thinking of us, Diaper Fairy!


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

Dear Diaper Fairy;

My Mommy is running out of ideas on how to diaper me. She's not a very good hyena and has trouble finding things instock that will fit me. I'm 2.5, but I weigh about 40 lbs. (But I'm skinny with chubbyish legs - Mommy told me these thunder thighs were my curse) Do you have any ideas to help us?
(W-22, T-14, R-21)

I also have a baby brother. He's nice and doesn't cry too much. He pees a lot. Mommy uses mostly Fuzzi Bunz, they work well but they're a little boring. Do you know of any fun diapers for him? (W-16, T-10, R-15 and growing fast!)

Thanks! Miriam (and Eamonn too.)


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy....
I just want someone who is good at stalking to stalk for me. LOL.
No seriously, I love girly wool...I love SP 1's, the new plum is too beautiful and I want to try a firefly quick dry or a sleeptight for my little girl....she is getting to be a little chubber with her chubby legs. I was also looking for a super fuzzy soaker...maybe even novelty, not so much to work. Hehe. Although that would be a bonus.

Summie


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

My name is Jacob and I love all the cloth diapers my mommy has collected for me. My favorite one is called Angel Wraps. It is so comfy and I feel so dry in it. Mommy gets it on me quickly so I can be off and crawling in no time. I also have Happy Hineys that I wear at night. Mommy says they keep my bed dry all night. I also have a sweater that I wear over my diapers that is so soft I would love to have another one of those. I wear a size medium and mommy says I could use any kind of diaper you send my way.

Thank you Diaper Fairy, sending you slobery kisses in advance XXXXXXX

Love,
Jacob Wyatt


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

We are very blessed at my house and don't really need any diapers or covers. My mommy wants to find me a wool soaker, but that's a "want" not a "need" right now.







If you have any samples of wool wash, we'd absolutely love that! The only thing we have here is Eucalan and we're running low. Anything new to try would be awesome. The only other thing we don't have is a pail liner (been using big Glad trash bags







)- if anyone has a large one that they are replacing or just an extra that needs a new home, we'd be thrilled with that!! Just a note from someone on the board would be perfect, too.







We've had fun spreading the fairy dust, too- what a great idea this has been!!


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

My Dearest Diaper Fairy,

You have such a way about you! The fluffy love that you are spreading keeps many folks happy!

If you manage to find your way to eastern Tennessee, we could realy use velour wipes and wet bags or a dipe. Paige is growing so quickly, and is already 20 lbs and a size 2/L in BBH and RB side snaps, the best thing to fit her chunky thighs. Anything side snapping would be good to try, and gently used is always welcome.

We like to show off our adorable cloth dipes with the hope of converting some of the people around here. We have made 1 convert, and passed all of our smalls on to her little girl who is due in June!









Thank you for all that you do.
The Copenhaver Family


----------



## MamaLisa1 (Mar 9, 2004)

How do I get on the fairy list to get fairied and/or be a fairy??????


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

I love seeing all your good work and how happy you make mama's on the list.

We don't really need any diapers but would love to try out some new things. Of couse those hard to get diapers are at the top of our list. An elbee, FLAG size one, Hidden pearl creations WIO, and any other super trim and fast drying diapers. We love FCB size 2 PUL AIO's. Used diapers are fine with us.

We could use a small/one - two diaper size wet bag for short outings.

We love getting new fluff. But little Veronica is not growing since she needs another open heart surgery. So we shouldn't really be buying anything else new right now.

Keep up the great work!
Thanks.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy







,

We have tried to be so good about cd'ing here - our son hasn't had a sposie on his tender tushie since December '02.

We are expecting another soon though, and hope to be even better cd'ers to this little baby - NO sposies is our goal.

We don't *NEED* anything outright, but could use new (or used - doesn't matter) covers / wraps in pretty much any size. Our NB/SM stash or covers is sad, and anything above that is falling apart or in dire need or re-lanolizing.

We are a family of (soon-to-be) 4, on a mediocre income at best, we do our best to be frugal, and love that cd'ing has helped us on that front.

Thank you Diaper Fairy, you are a dream come true to many in need.

With best wishes,
LizaBear and family


----------



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

Dear Diaper Fairy,
I am thrilled to be listing my diaper wishes!!








I have two in diapers, a two year old boy(size M/L) and a three mo old girl(Size M). I am excited to try potty learning this summer so I would love advice and PL'ing stuff for ds. He is into cars and airplains right now. For dd I would LOVE some dyed UBCPF's, and girly covers/wraps. I don't mind used stuff either.
Thanks so much diaper fairy!!!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

I'm such a lucky boy to have cloth diapers for my little bum, they're so nice and soft! I really do love them, even though I make it hard for my mama to change my diapers. I figure I have to keep her on her toes somehow, right?







I am another one who is blessed and have some diapers I would like to try rather than actually need. So if there's another little bum out there that needs some cloth love please visit them.

I'm not only writing for the benefit on my bum, I'm writing for my mama too. She seems to mutter a lot when she's trying to snag a Disposanot (she mutters to herself a lot when she's trying to get some diapers) so that would be really nice. It is entertaining to listen to her, but I don't know if it's a good thing or not! I think she needs some help and I'm hoping a diaper fairy visit would be some good therapy for her.







She's also in love (and I agree with her) with the fleece AIO we got from Beccabottoms, that baby is soft! We're not picky though, theese are just some ideas in case you need them. Anything for my bum (and to help my mama's sanity) would be great!

Thanks for listening diaper fairy and for all the work you do spreading your love!









xoxoxoxo,
Connor


----------



## crunchywannabe (Mar 10, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy









I have been a very good girl this year. After having an older child that could just not tolerate anything we did in cloth and had to go back to sposies, we were able to agree to cloth diaper our new baby. The only diaper purchases I have made are for prefolds for my new baby girl and a couple of fitteds. We have never CD'd a newborn before. She is expected to join our family in the next week.

I am sure prefolds will get us by and we may not have true "needs" as compared to some others as far as just diapers are concerned.

This is my wish list:

kissaluvs size 0 in *cantalope* or *lavendar*

organic cotton sugar peas size 1

kissaluvs diaper lotion

and I do have a need for a larger sized wetbag to store dirty diapers in the laundry room...a zippered one would be great to help with odors....but drawstring would work in desperation :LOL

Thank you diaper fairy!


----------



## CincoDeMama (Dec 9, 2001)

yo yo yo, dear dipe fairy~

it's me~k to the a to the s









just lettin' ya know that i don't have no dough so i gotta give a shout out so that cha know.

we're payin' off bills, while we're livin' in the hills.

after 14 yrs of cloth, ya think i'd be soft, but i'm hard to the core hyena on a budget~babyyyyy.

hope ya liked me rap, my favorite aios are sidesnap~if ya feel so inclined, no need to remind (you of the fact that candy wrappers are always welcome in our home for both a toddler boy & baby boy!)









love, k to the a to the s


----------



## asimonte (May 9, 2004)

Dearest Diaper Fairy~

I have PMed my info to those in charge, and although my name isn't on the list as of yet, I'm sure it will be soon.

I would love the chance to try some of these awesome fancy diapers that everyone talks about. I would love to try a FCB or one of the other diapers that the cool kids have. We have nothing fancy. My son has just turned 2, and will not be in diapers forever. I'm hoping to have another child, but DH isn't feeling the same. I just started cloth a couple months ago, and suspect this will be my one and only chance at it.

Thanks for reading. Have a great day!

Sincerely,
Amy and Chandler


----------



## momof3cutekids (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok, so I've already admitted in another thread that I am a "sposie" user currently (I feel the flames a comin')







: but am seriously considering making the switch to cloth. I see everyone getting so excited about their cd's and how cute everyone's baby's butts look in them that I wanna join (not to mention I have really come around about protecting the environment and such). ANYWAYS, my son is 7 months old and weighs 20 lbs. and being that I'm new to this, wouldn't an AIO make the most sense? I don't know, hopefully better late than never no? So my diaper fairy wish really is to be given a chance to try cloth out, new, used, doesn't matter, I just want to see what I've been missing...Thanks for listening...


----------



## nmanville (Feb 13, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

We have not seen you yet. DS is eagerly awaiting a gift from your warm heart.







He is not a picky boy, and likes most things. Covers would be wonderful, and so would fitteds. Snappis semm to disappear around here so those always come in handy. We have never used cloth wipes, those would also be a wonderful gift, and maybe some wipe solution or butt balm to go with them. But that is not necessary. Oh, and Diaper Fairy, thank you so much.

Nadezhda


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Huh. I thought I replied to this one. Does anyone else feel really embarrassed doing this? I think it would be cool if there was a way to put this info next to the people listed in the Diaper Fairy page. Like, next to someone's name it would say (0) if they have never received something..... Anyone else like that idea?


----------



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

oh, me too, I thought I had replied to this too, hmmm

If the diaper fairy had time and some web and other pc skills it would be really neat to see a whole database of fairy wishes!

My wish from the diaper fairy is knitted longies in a med(19" waist, 16"rise) for the fall or winter in girlie or seasonal colors.
My other wishes from the diaper fairy are med aio's, med pockets in bright bold beautiful print or very cute or animal prints. Also silk liners and rice paper liners to try









I picture the diaper fairy holding a 'gone to seed' dandelion and when she blows the dandelion seeds, all our wishes start their journey to us








Ahhh, can you imagine?


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,
Well we havn't had much of a chance to get to know each other, but my name is Michelle. I am a SAHM to Carter my one year old boy. We just started CD. It was the wonderful mamas here at mothering.com that swung us into it! So we would like anything! From snappi's to prefolds to AIO to covers. We don't mind well loved things! We promise to take very good care of anything that you might want to send. Thank you for listening.
Michelle


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

Dearest, most beautiful and generous fairy,

My little guy would really love some 'soft diapers'! We have prefolds and some random covers but have never bought all the lovely fluff I keep hearing about here... never had wool, either! I don't know what to ask for because other than prefolds and Dappi covers, I am not 'in the know' about CDs...

Enlighten me, oh wise fairy! Send me something that makes my son giggle with delight when it touches his skin, something I can't wait to stroke after I pull it out of the dryer! Well loved is perfectly fine and we will happily and proudly pass along whatever we recieve after we can no longer use it. My guy is 3 and 30lbs, skinny little waisted guy.

Mama pads would also be lovely- again, I know nothing about what is available and would love anything!

Thank you for thinking of us!


----------



## sandsprite (Feb 16, 2004)

Dear Fairy,

first off thank you for all the work you have done, I know you have made many families and bums happy.

I love my prefolds and wool covers, and I can always use more for my little boy, he is almost 4 months and growing very fast. he feels heavier every day and the last time I weighed him 3 weeks ago he was 14 lbs. but I am sure he is heavier now.

wet bags and change pads (since I wear through them quickly as we try to go out alot) are also great.

I am also a crafty person, I have a great fondness for fabric of all kinds, and wool jersy especially. I have a knitter mom, who is always looking for stuff to make for DS, so a soaker pattern or wool is also a great gift.


----------

